# Penelope and Ninja



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

After many many re homes, we are where we want to be rat wise. 

It started with Stuart. He was a male cream hooded rat. I was at a pet store and he climbed up my arm and snuggled in my hood of my sweat shirt and wouldn't come out. So we took him home. Well, Stuart always had eye problems. At 1 year, he was blind completely. By a few months later, he was also deaf. The decision was made to put him down because he wasn't eating or drinking and he was attacking anything that came close to him, even us. I think he was not able to realize us anymore and he no longer wanted to be out of his cage and he was suffering. 

Before putting Stuart down, we decided to get him a friend. I brought home a male feeder rat (young) to be his friend. He didn't like him and the new rat was always going after Stuart. So we got Rosey. She had a litter of 15 babies (she was preggers when we brought her home) and she was the meanest snot ever. She was rehomed when the babies were old enough. All babies were rehomed as well.

After putting Stuart down, a guy from the cable company came into the pet store. He said some one left a rat in his work truck. Tanks were too full for them to keep her, so I brought her home. She was loving and very nice. Low and behold, she was pregnant! So, We dubbed the' Penelope. We call her Nelli for short. She had a litter of 13! Well, today I just rehomed the last four. Ever since the babies could walk, there has been on baby that stuck to her side. She fallows Nelli everywhere and does what ever Nelli does. She is quite the little Ninja. So she was given the name Ninja and we decided to keep her because they get along so well.

As you may know from previous posts, my rats are raw fed a species appropriate diet. This diet is a mostly vegetarian diet, with some "extras" as treats. Though its not advised by many, from time to time, they do get a Raw Meaty Bone to share. Usually it is a turkey leg that the dogs have mostly cleaned off. They don't chew wood or any toys, so I worry about their teeth getting over grown. They have no issue gnawing on the bone! They love it! I was told that meat will make them vicious, but I don't believe it. They are the best most sweet rats I've ever had or seen. 
An example of normal day feeding for the rats?- 
Today's meal (all fresh produce) Baby spinach, Kale, Carrots, Cauliflower, Broccoli, Apple, Orange, Cherries, Strawberries as well as a side bowl with Almonds, walnuts, pistachios, sunflower seeds and raw Oats. 









They by far love their diet. It is funny to me because they are not fat. I've never had a rat that wasn't fat! Stuart was fed Lab blocks most of his life and he was over 2.5lbs! Nelli and Ninja are both healthy and very active. I love watching them run on their wheel! You can see the muscles very clearly. They also don't have that normal rat "funk" that most do. Their coats are nice and oil free! 

So here's my girls!

Nelli (Penelope)









Ninja


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

They are adorable  Do they eat all that food in a single day????


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

and all i see is food.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

twoisplenty said:


> They are adorable  Do they eat all that food in a single day????


Well, They were eating that much in about two hours when there were four extra babies. So I figured I would give the girls a gorge meal so they can eat till their heart is content tonight. Tmrw, we will start with portions. They always have a bowl of oats and nuts and seeds available. But they will get about half of that amount from now on. 

I'm sure they would eat it all every day if I fed them that much every day though! They are piggies!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Awwww they are CUTEEEE!
i miss having rats, and i used to give mine bones all the time they love em! excellent for the teeth and i never got bit by any of my rats. so no bones will NOT make them mean...

mine also enjoyed dog jerkey


----------

